# Watery eyes?



## Lynne_and_Paco (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok so any particular reason Paco would be having watery eyes? They've been slightly watery all day. I am going to call the vet in the AM just to be safe but was wondering how worried, if at all, I should be.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

On the occasion Fiddle gets a little bit of fluff or stuff from the carpet in her eye, that makes em a little extra watery, or if she is tired. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Lynne_and_Paco (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks, that does help! I was wondering if it might be allergies or something.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Could be, I believe it's been linked to kibble in some cases too.

I notice Gretel's water much more if there is a candle going, or i'm cleaning with products, even wearing perfume. She's very sensitive to fragrance.


----------



## Lynne_and_Paco (Oct 4, 2010)

His eyes are OK now, they seem to water when Im cleaning so maybe its the cleaner Im using ( that new Mr.Clean with febreeze stuff ) I still think I will call my vet in the AM just to be safe.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Because chis have such large eyes they tend to water from particles in the air etc some kibbles exacerbate tear staining!!

The one thing I'd check is if her eyelashes aren't turning inwards that can cause bad watering and ulcers on the eyeball it's not common but can happen there was a puppy here who had it and had to have stitches put in to correct it


----------



## Lynne_and_Paco (Oct 4, 2010)

ARGH! Today he is fine. I swear, pups are just like kids sometimes.. you worry they are sick, make the appointment with the doctor, get to the doctors and everything is OK, they are pouncing around like normal without a care in the world, making you look so silly! LOL!! Vet said he probably just something in the air like you all said. Of course, Paco is looking at me like, "Ok mom, why on earth did you bring me HERE? I am FINE.. lets go home and play!"


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Both mines eyes water a lot I just make sure they are clean


----------

